# Coweta county



## high tech. hunter (Sep 1, 2014)

Checked trail cameras and licks and put out two ground blinds after dove hunting today as I always do every year.

Will plant out some high dollar Imperial Whitetail clover in a new food plot location I have ready around Sept. 25. Latest you can plant without fear of a frost down the road to kill it in middle Georgia. PH was. 5.1 had to lime it a lot to get to 6.5 hope to have the only food in the woods there come winter. Should last 3-5 years if I cut it and  spray it for grass and broadleaf as needed next spring. Won't be long now before I pull out the crossbow for my usual 3 shot, 3 minute zero process. red dot scope is foolproof


----------



## Geeman (Sep 3, 2014)

I didn't realize dove season opened Labor Day weekend. I thought it was this weekend.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 16, 2014)

Not much happening with deer.  Feeding seems to be at night.  Food plots are getting visited, but not much being seen in the shooting hours.  Will see what the next few weeks brings.


----------



## Big Country Boy (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been seeing alot of deer in corinth rd. area 2 weeks ago had a big boy slip into plot no shot though. every time I have been i have seen deer. my baby girl got a buck Monday evening. No rut activity just had a spike and 4 pt. aggravating does. we seen 5 deer this evening all on plots coming out from the acorns. It looks like it maybe a good year so far.


----------



## Curtis (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations to your daughter.  Looks like a perfect shot on a nice buck.  Way to go!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations to her!!!!!!!!! Great Job on a nice buck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis (Nov 4, 2014)

Hunted hard all weekend.  Only saw a doe and yearling on way to stand.  Other than that nothing but wind.  Heard about a dozen shots on Sunday morning, nothing on Sunday night and only one shot heard all of that windy Saturday.  Bummer.  Feels like it has to break open soon.


----------



## ROBD (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been out 3 times since last Friday morning.  I saw a big boy chasing on Friday morning, however, since then only does have been moving by themselves.  I'm thinking it is still another 5-7 days away.


----------



## high tech. hunter (Nov 5, 2014)

Been hunting Coweta for a long time and Nov. 8 is typically the earliest I see true rut activity in a big way.


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 10, 2014)

Getting realllllly close


----------



## Biggeer (Nov 11, 2014)

It's on in Coweta. I saw five bucks this morning--chasing, cruising, grunting.


----------



## fuller729 (Nov 11, 2014)

What part of Coweta?


----------



## Curtis (Nov 12, 2014)

I am NE Coweta.  I have been seeing groups of does and one small buck.  Hope things pick up soon.  Lots of scrapes and rubs, however.


----------



## Biggeer (Nov 12, 2014)

fuller729 said:


> What part of Coweta?



Not far from Cornith Road


----------



## bigbuckslayer13 (Nov 13, 2014)

*NE Coweta*





Haven't seen any action.  This buck will feed right next to does at night on trail cam.


----------



## Big Country Boy (Nov 15, 2014)

Ive have seen alot of young bucks prowling but no real ruttting activity. alot of scraping going on but no chasing as of last week. I have been in Jones co. this week and its on there I saw alot of chasing and shot a Big 8pt. that was hot on a doe. gonna give it a try in the morning before Church and see whats going on.


----------



## Biggeer (Nov 16, 2014)

Jumped a decent 8 point buck locked down on a doe yesterday afternoon in Coweta.


----------



## bigbuckslayer13 (Nov 18, 2014)

I have just been seeing does.  I found several new scrapes on the property though


----------



## Big Country Boy (Nov 23, 2014)

went to my property Saturday morning for a bow hunt hoping to get a closer look at a buck I named the day breaker buck that me and my cousin have seen cross a big plot on power line but couldn't tell from the distance we were hunting how good he was. unfortunately it was too windy and only had one doe come in behind me spooky. a brief scouting venture revealed alot of new rubs and scrapes. I'm hoping they are just trickling in because I have seen no rut activity at all there. I've seen alot of dinks cruising since October but no chasing at all.


----------



## bigbuckslayer13 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is my first year hunting Coweta county when does the second rut generally start?


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have deer chasing hard right now around me.


----------



## fuller729 (Dec 8, 2014)

Still chasing today


----------



## basstastic (Dec 12, 2014)

Saw a couple good ones chasing this evening.


----------

